# How to catch a cheating spouse



## waterbased2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have reason to believe my spouse may be cheating on me. Without getting into specifics, I would appreciate if anyone could direct me to a link within this forum that identifies way to catch a cheating spouse. 

Can anyone recommend a good GPS tracking device for the car and a good miniature recorder that is voice activated?


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

i think marriage builders has an entire forum on snooping stuff. don't tell your spouse what you're up to until you have undeniable proof. trust your gut, good luck.


----------



## waterbased2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Brand new to this site - can you direct me to marriage builders?


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

google this: "marriage builders operations investigate"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending on your own circumstances, a PI might be well advised. A couple of days may be all that's needed. I would also at least look into hiring a forensic accountant if you feel you have assets at risk. I would not contact your current accountant if you have one. I would not contact your current lawyer, if you have one. I would tell no one close to you about this. NO ONE.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Phone voice recorder. Can be bought at Radio Shack.

Digital recorder with lots of recording time for the house/bedroom/car.

Key logger for the computer. Can be bought by Googling "key logger"-you can get hardware or software. Do your research.

Mobi-stealth for the cell phone. Google it and see if it will work on the phone.

If you can trust your friends, ask them point blank. Watch their reaction. Usually everyone knows and the spouse is last to know.

Search his/her car when he's/she's in the shower.

Check his/her closet/drawers for a hidden pre-paid cell phone.

Check the phone bill for excessive texts/suspicious calls (remember he/she could have a pre-paid phone) but may screw up (mine did once).

New interest in clothes, grooming, fragrances, gym, music style changes, weight loss, excessive alcohol/drug use, change in sex: more than usual, less than usual, freaky behavior: interest in trying new/different positions... waxing of the body, excuses to be away from the house (guys/girls night out, working late, weekend trips....)

If you have automated toll payment, check that account (ie: Sunpass, Xpass, Easypay accounts).

Check credit card bills for hotels, pharmacy, flowers, gifts....

Most cell phone carriers have a "family locator" that will GPS locate the spouse. It's cheap and reasonably efficient.

You can find other suggestions by reading on this site. Goodluck.


----------



## JasonKaven (Oct 24, 2014)

To collect the evidence of a cheating pouse, try iKeyMonitor mobile spy app, not only records text messages, whatsapp messages, take screenshots, but also track GPS location of the target cell phone. To be honest, I used it last year, hope it can help you.


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

baldmale said:


> i think marriage builders has an entire forum on snooping stuff. don't tell your spouse what you're up to until you have undeniable proof. trust your gut, good luck.


Why would you send someone to that site when they've already come to the best site? If you're not familiar with this site you should avoid posting. Their advice has a very bad rep.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> Why would you send someone to that site when they've already come to the best site? If you're not familiar with this site you should avoid posting. Their advice has a very bad rep.


Zombie thread, Chap.

In fact, that reply was posted 4 years ago yesterday.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Zombie thread, Chap.
> 
> In fact, that reply was posted 4 years ago yesterday.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: I've been irritated by the shortest zombie thread of all time. Too funny.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

On the positive side, infidelity in zombies is rarely an issue.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

How far back do you even have to scroll to get to 2011 ? What is that page 600 or something ?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hardtohandle said:


> How far back do you even have to scroll to get to 2011 ? What is that page 600 or something ?


You're making what is probably a false assumption about how old threads get resurrected.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Workingitout said:


> Phone voice recorder. Can be bought at Radio Shack.


This might need to be updated. Or have them watch some instructional videos from Blockbuster.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

waterbased2000 said:


> I have reason to believe my spouse may be cheating on me. Without getting into specifics, I would appreciate if anyone could direct me to a link within this forum that identifies way to catch a cheating spouse.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good GPS tracking device for the car and a good miniature recorder that is voice activated?


Does your spouse have an iphone? If so, do they have an icloud account? If so, do you have the username and password? You can locate their phone using icloud.com


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

vellocet said:


> Does your spouse have an iphone? If so, do they have an icloud account? If so, do you have the username and password? You can locate their phone using icloud.com


Check this out: 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/22573-how-catch-cheating-spouse.html


----------

